# Going to Vienna; need help finding good performances



## Stevee00 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello,

My wife and I are spending 8 days in Vienna, end of September (2017). We want to hear good performances of classical music, but I need help sorting through all the options I find online. Some look like tourist traps--we're suspicious of orchestras dressed in period costumes. And the ticket prices at the tourist landmarks look really high. We go to chamber music concerts all the time here in Philadelphia, so we know a good performance when we hear it. Our budget is realistic--we'll pay good money for a good musical experience, but don't want to get ripped off.

Somebody said that there are many small performances all around Vienna, ones that tourist don't find easily. Any tips or leads?

Of all the websites selling tix online, are there some you can recommend as reputable? Or websites with good advice about the Vienna classical music scene?

Our musical tastes run from renaissance vocal, through baroque, Beethoven, Mozart, Schubert, 20th Century (Schoenberg, Ligeti) and contemporary (Reich). Opera, maybe.

Then we go to Paris ...

Steve E


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

My advice would be to search the listings at Bachtrack for any performances in Vienna at the time you'll be there. Then go directly to the source (the theatre or venue) to buy tickets. I think this would be your best way to ensure you avoid the tourist traps and find something of quality that you really would like to see.

Unfortunately, I don't know Vienna well, so can't advise you further than that. I wish you both all the best for your trip!


----------



## Sandor36 (Aug 25, 2017)

Maybe visiting the best acustical hall in the world, the Musikverein?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I did some search on the net and you can find almost anything, keep your credit-card ready.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Wow! Nice! Wish it was me!!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Google the performers to see if they are reputable. 
The really high priced tickets are for the Vienna Philharmonic and for the State Opera, although if the programs appeal I would argue it might be worth that special treat if this is a once in a life time experience. 
I got dragged to one of the "bewigged" performances by well meaning but musically illiterate people in a tour group who knew that I was in to music and attending concerts on other nights of our trip and guess what? If you closed your eyes, shut out he Japanese tourists clicking away with their cameras and didn't look at the Eastern European players suffering with sweat pooling under their 
stupid wigs, they actually sounded decent, and it was worth it to have another chance to marvel at the acoustics of their main concert hall.
The best value for Symphonic Music, imo, is the Vienna Symphony, the 'B' Team Orchestra. Being the second best orchestra to the VPO in a music mad city like Vienna isn't so bad, they play in the same hall, usually have very good Conductors and the tickets are much less than the VPO. With Chamber or Recitals, again, Google is your friend


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For Paris, you must see the old opera house. :angel: And on Sunday lots of churches perform well-known masses.


----------



## Stevee00 (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm still working on this. Thanks for all the great advice. I just booked tix for Magic Flute at the Theater an der Wien in Vienna. It's the hall where Beethoven premiered a number of his symphonies; and he lived upstairs for a while. The production, according to the reviews I found, is new and likely to be "a little edgy" and musically excellent. So that's one. 

I'm going to check into church performances next--Vienna and Paris. Pugg, how did you know I love musical masses? 

Steve


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Stevee00 said:


> I'm still working on this. Thanks for all the great advice. I just booked tix for Magic Flute at the Theater an der Wien in Vienna. It's the hall where Beethoven premiered a number of his symphonies; and he lived upstairs for a while. The production, according to the reviews I found, is new and likely to be "a little edgy" and musically excellent. So that's one.
> 
> I'm going to check into church performances next--Vienna and Paris. Pugg, how did you know I love musical masses?
> 
> Steve


I didn't, but being in Paris you have to see at least one of those wonderful talented groups performing.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

a few years ago I was in Vienna and like you I wanted to see/hear music being performed-got a returned ticket for the VPO at the ticket office for the same day performance of Bruckner 6th and Mozart 26th....so while it was a admittedly a result of good fortune that is one possibility.....(Welser-Most conducting)

in a noted baroque church south of St Stephens I was fortunate to encounter an evening concert of Haydn, Mozart (among others) by a string quartet-no costumes or 'messing about' and the environment was superb....another option

then it was on to Porgy and Bess (jazz club) for a 'gig' by the Impossible Gentlemen....depends upon your taste really but for me personally the whole visit was very very memorable!

perceptions of cost/value etc are personal but my VPO ticket was just over 40 euros......but I will not forget the excitement very easily!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

I lived in Vienna all through 2011 and I was there again 2 years ago. The Mozart concerts are to be avoided at all cost (the ones where you're accosted in the street). The Musikverein is the place to be; they have a website. You can join for about 60 Euro which will give you a one week advantage for booking but, take care, the Vienna Philharmonic is always booked out mostly well beforehand. You may be able to get tickets sold on consignment at the Vienna Philharmonic office on KartnerRing, opposite the Ring Gallerien. They are usually subscribers who've handed their tickets in because they cannot attend. That's the only way to get to the Vienna Philharmonic UNLESS it's playing at the Wiener Konzerthaus (which also has its own site). Being quick off the mark and buying online is the way to go. Next is Wiener Staatsoper which you can buy online. They used to have a box office at the side of the building but I'm not sure if that's still open. Start looking NOW for your tickets; * there's not a moment to lose. * Also, this is a great venue and not as expensive: right across the road from the Naschtmarkt and near Succession.

https://www.theater-wien.at/en/programme-tickets/season-2017-2018

A halfway decent ticket in the Musikverein will cost you 90 Euro PLUS. 
I just noticed your comment about musical masses. Go no further than Augustinerkirche which is just past the Albertina. They have Hochamt (high mass) every Sunday at 11am with full orchestra, choir, organ and conductor and about 5 priests celebrating the mass. Be there at least 20 minutes beforehand to get a good seat down the front.


----------

